# My Hello Kitty Haul!



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys! I've finally took pics of my haul since I haven't gotten the time to do it. So here it is!!!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 23, 2009)

OHHH! I'm jealous over the traincase :<

ENJOY!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 23, 2009)

wow!!
enjoy


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, its looks so pretty all together!!! i want the train case too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing haulage! Enjoy.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 23, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 23, 2009)

awesome!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i feel like i didn't get enough HK makeup, but nothing i really wanted cept for Too Dolly, Tippy, both TLC's and Strayin'. woulda still felt good to get all of it though. hehehe but i got enough accessories.

enjoy ur goodies!!
ps. isn't the traincase overly massive? it's too small for ALL my makeup, but too big for my "Weekend over at the bf's" makeup.


----------



## fintia (Feb 23, 2009)

Enjoy!.. how do you like the tote? is it a good material and good to carry around?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Aw, thanks guys! I'm glad that you liked my haul! I left out Kitty Power g/l, Milk and Deep Blue Green pigments and Reflects Very Pink and Reflects Blue so I will take another pic of those and will include my Plush Lash mascara.

fintia-the tote is LOVE!!!!! I love it so much that I should use it for everyday even though I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 23, 2009)

Niiiiiice!! I almost wanted the tote, but the circle handle thingy turned me off.

I shoulda gotten it anyways, lol.

I'm loving the TLCs...those things are awesome!


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 24, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy~


----------



## cynnie (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow! Great! I think i should have gotten the traincase too! LOL


----------

